# An Atlas V rocket launches on Thursday morning carrying Mars Perseverance.



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 30, 2020)

https://www.nasa.gov/perseverance 

Back to Mars! The rover Perseverance will be looking for signs of any previous life on Mars.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 30, 2020)

Exciting stuff. Three Mars missions happening simultaneously.
The Space Age has truly arrived.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 31, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Exciting stuff. Three Mars missions happening simultaneously.
> The Space Age has truly arrived.


That is because of Mars is closest to Earth at this time. The journey is for seven months. Can you imagine a manned flight taking seven months? It illustrates how nonsensical space travel is in the movies when they fly from planet to planet and don't even need a shave when the ship arrives.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

It is fascinating stuff.  I am kind of concerned though.  We've messed up our planet, environmentally speaking.  We don't have the right to mess up another one.


----------

